# redtail with white tips



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

my red tail has white tips on his fins and dorsal..he is eatting fine! and still very agressive..could it be from the ammonia spike i had? or is it a clear sign of fin rot?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

most RTBS have a white tip in their dorsal fin , every one I have had or seen has it, the tips of the other fins I'm not sure , none of mine ever had them there that I remember. As for aggresive, lol that's the nature of the beast mine sure has his moments, atleast he used to till he ran into the big Pink Parrot chichlid I snuck in there temporarily. He's had a bit of an attitude adjustment since then too lol
A good pic would be helpful in diagnosing any problems


----------



## bigfish (Oct 5, 2010)

yea the top fin of mine has a white mark on it too and seems to be doing fine and isnt that agressive either, i have it living with danios, tetras,


----------

